# Wotofo Profile RDTA



## CraigPortalZA (11/8/20)

Hi guys, anyone know when local shops may get stock of this? Been digging around and having zero luck get info of when we can expect stock here in SA.

Massive fan of my Profile 1.5 RDA so keen to pick this up to add to my collection.


----------

